# My mantaray



## manuelvilla (Oct 22, 2017)

My schwinn mantaray..

Its original color and rides sooooo nice but i need an original saddle...

Has rear disc brake

Hope you like it


----------



## Adam1231 (Oct 22, 2017)

Awesome bike, disk brake is sweet! 

What's the difference between it and a fast back?


----------



## Brian Boothe (Oct 23, 2017)

a little bigger and 24" wheels


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 19, 2017)

Very nice. Manta Rays are adult size. Which is nice.


----------



## mantaray (Jan 13, 2018)

Ya I have an original on my green one but would really like to find one for my orange. I have a white glitter stingray seat on it now but it’s just not the same


----------

